# Newby here, Hello!



## vwandy (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, im being a bit previous coming on here because our new TT doesnt arrive until april, but thought id check it out looks like the best TT forum around! im already a bit of a vag nut but not to familiar with the TT.

Cant wait till april though we are v excited!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome why not join the TTOC to keep you going untill April  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...

I guess you are getting a Mark 2? What spec have you gone for?


----------



## vwandy (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies, we ended up going for the tdi quattro simply because its hard to beat on co2s which was a big factor and its very frugal.

The only option we ended up having was the 19inch rs4 7 arm alloys which i think make the car. Everythhing else i thought was overpriced on the options to be honest and its not badly kitted out in standard trim.

Andy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

